# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Δ/Π ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ (L 153)

## erwdios

Και κλείνω το μικρό αφιέρωμα με δύο φωτογραφίες του Δεξαμενόπλοιου Ναυκρατούσα

----------


## erwdios

Σύμφωνα με το έντυπο, το Δεξαμενόπλοιο "Ναυκρατούσα" είναι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα του στόλου. Έχει εκτόπισμα 9357 τόννους και μπορεί να αναπτύξει ταχύτητα μέχρι 15.4 κόμβους. Διαθέτει 8 πυροβόλα των 40 χιλιοστών και 4 των 20 χιλιοστών. Υπηρετείται απο 250 άντρες. Υπάγεται στο στολίσκο αποβατικών σκαφών.
Το "Ναυκρατουσα" μεταφέρει στο εσωτερικό του μικρά άποβατικά πλοιάρια που θα αποβιβάσουν προσωπικό και υλικό στην ακτή κατά τις αποβατικές επιχειρήσεις. Με σύστημα δεξαμενών το σκάφος βυθίζεται από τη μέση και πίσω για την είσοδο και έξοδο των αποβατικών πλοιαρίων.

Τώρα όσο αφορά τον ενικό, μεταφέρω ότι γράφει το έντυπο. Όποιος έχει εμπειρία από Π.Ν. μπορεί να κάνει διορθώσεις και παρατηρήσεις.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ιστορική αναδρομή που μας έκανες. Φίλε erwdios. :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

πολυ καλη δουλεια .μπραβο σου

----------


## sv1xv

> το Δεξαμενόπλοιο "Ναυκρατούσα" *είναι* ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα του στόλου.


Πλέον δεν είναι τίποτα. Παροπλίσθηκε το 2000 και κατέληξε σε διαλυτήριο (στη Ρουμανία νομίζω). Επίσης ήταν από τα τελευταία ατμόπλοια του Π.Ν. μαζί με τα αντιτορπιλικά Adams και τις φρεγάτες Knox.

----------


## Ellinis

Διαλύθηκε στην Τουρκία. Πάντως για πολλά χρόνια δεν ήταν παρά "προέκταση του ντόκου", όπως λέγαμε. 
Θυμάμαι το 1997 στη διάρκεια του Παρμενίωνα λέγανε πως έβαλε νερά και το φέραν πίσω στο ναύσταθμο κακήν κακώς με ρυμουλκά. Για τα επόμενα 2 χρόνια δεν το είδα να ξεμακραίνει ποτέ.

Θυμάμαι και ένα κληρούχα να περιγράφει τις συνθήκες για το πλήρωμα του. Τα κρεβάτια ήταν τριπλά, με τον τρίτο να είναι σε θέση "τουταγχαμόν"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  μιας και η απόσταση από την οροφή ήταν τόσο μικρή που δεν μπορούσε καλά καλά να κουνηθεί. Αυτός ήταν βέβαια τυχερός σε σχέση με αυτόν στο χαμηλό που ζούμε με το φόβο επίθεσης των γιγαντιαίων ποντικών! :mrgreen:

----------


## τσιβας

Νομίζω οτι είχε diesel μηχανές :Cool:

----------


## sv1xv

> Νομίζω οτι είχε diesel μηχανές


Όχι, είχε δυο ατμολέβητες και δυο *εμβολοφόρες* ατμομηχανές (όχι ατμοστροβίλους). 

Σωστά με διόρθωσε ο συμφορουμίτης, η διάλυση έγινε στο Aliaga. 

Έχει και ιστοσελίδες:

1. http://www.ussfortmandan.us/

2. http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/12/1221.htm

----------


## Ellinis

Όταν έγινε η σύνοδος κορυφής της Ε.Ε. στην Κέρκυρα, γύρω στο 1990, το ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ ήταν και αυτό εκεί, και παρά τα χρονάκια του εξακολουθούσε να δείχνει επιβλητικό.

naukratoussa at corfu.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Θυμάμαι ότι κατα το 89-90 το Ναυκρατούσα έκανε επισκευή στο Νεώριο για πολύ καιρό.Μπορεί και πάνω από έξι μήνες.Ήταν δεμένο απέναντι από την Πυροσβεστική μονίμως!

----------


## north star

Το 1992 έπιασε φωτιά στο μαγειρειο του πλοίου με κινδυνο να αποτελεση παρελθόν άδοξα για το στόλο.Η φωτιά ξεκίνησε αν θυμαμε καλα απο μια φρυτεζα τερατίων διαστάσεων απο καμένα λαδια.Να σημειώσουμε οτι αν δεν υπήρχαν εκει κοντά τα αγήματα πυρκαγιάς απο της "νέες" φρεγάτες και τα adams σίγουρα θα είχαμε διαφορετικό τέλος στην δοκιμασία αυτη για αυτο το περίφανο σκαρί.Υπήρξε τόσο μεγάλος φόβος για την φωτιά που έκαιγε για ώρα και διέταχθει η μεταφορά του καραβιού σε τσαμαδουρα μπροστα στον δίαυλο(γνωστη υπόθεση και νομίζω κλασικη αντιμετώπιση)Έτσι έλυσε μετα απο μήνες το καράβι κάβους και την περίφημη "καδένα" που έβγαζε στην πλώρη, της άγκυρας νομίζω, για περισσότερη ασφάλεια στο δέσιμο στον ντοκο.Αυτό ειναι που λέμε προέκταση του ντόκου μια που το καράβι ελάχιστες φορές έλυνε για ταξιδι....μια δυο φορές το χρόνο.Χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι όταν έβαζαν μπρόστα της μηχανές πρίν απο ταξίδι ντουμάνιαζε όλος ο ναυσταθμος και έλεγαν ότι θέλαν μια ολόκληρη μερα να είναι σε λειτουργία πριν απο κάθε ταξίδι(αληθεια η ψέματα δεν ξερω)Πέρασα απο αυτο το καράβι για λίγο στο 
*Δ.Π.Α.* αλλά δεν είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέξω μαζί του.Όμως πολλες φορές ακολουθουσα την πορεία του σε νηοπομπή με το *Α/Γ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΑΙ* σαν βασικός πηδαλιούχος του καραβιού.Είχα επίσης την τύχη να το επισκευτώ με *ΑΒΑΚ* σαν πλωτο λιμάνι μεταφέροντας τον κυβερνήτη στο διοικητόπλοιο.Είναι αλλο να το λές και αλλο να το βλέπεις να έχει "καθίσει" ενα τόσο μεγάλο καράβι και να εχει γίνει ντόκος......Δεν θα ξεχάσω τα σχόλια που έκαναν ότι καποια στιγμή δεν θα μπορέει να ξανασηκωθεί.....πράγμα που ευτυχώς δεν έγινε.

----------


## roussosf

Στο ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ υπηρέτησα για 24 μηνες ως εφεδρος 
για οσους γνωριζουν ως υπολογος στο ΔΕ καζανι
επειδη όλα τα πλοια του ΠΝ της εποχης εκείνης ηταν σχολεια για πολούς ναυτικούς το οτι φτασανε μεχρι την δεκαετια του 90-2000 ειναι επιτυχια και δηλώνουν την καλη ποιοτητα κατασκευης
Αλλα για να πουμε και μια αλλη αληθεια μονο με ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ στην κατασταση που ηταν μπορουσαν και ταξιδευαν

----------


## roussosf

> Όχι, είχε δυο ατμολέβητες και δυο *εμβολοφόρες* ατμομηχανές (όχι ατμοστροβίλους). 
> 
> Σωστά με διόρθωσε ο συμφορουμίτης, η διάλυση έγινε στο Aliaga. 
> 
> Έχει και ιστοσελίδες:
> 
> 1. http://www.ussfortmandan.us/
> 
> 2. http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/12/1221.htm


Φιλε εισαι λαθος ειχε δυο υδραυλωτα καζανια  ΔΕ & ΑΡ και δυο ατμοστροβιλους τα μονα εμβολοφορα ηταν τα ιπαρια των σεντινων και τα τροφοδοτικα του καζανιου (οχι των PC )

----------


## north star

*Ακόμα μερικές φωτο .....
*θηρεος.jpg
για αρχή......

naukratousa2_L153_02.jpg
μέσα η παντόφλα γρήγορα......

front 153.jpg
και μια φωτο νεότερη

----------


## Leonardos.B

Σε συνέχεια τών προηγούμενων δημοσιεύσεων,να προσθέσω οτι  η  ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ που έχετε στις φωτογραφίες σας ,είναι η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ .Πρίν απο αυτή στο Π.Ν.,υπήρχε το αδελφάκι της (με το οποίο το 1967,πήγαμε στην Νορβηγία στο Μπέργκεν,φορτώσαμε 4 τορπιλλακάτους τύπου ΝΑΣΤΥ,και τις φέραμε στην Ελλάδα.Σε όλο το δρομολόγιο ανεβαίνοντας για Νορβηγία,πλήρωμα,και μαθητές απο Σχολή Ναυτοπαίδων και Σχολή Τεχνιτών που επέβαιναν του πλοίου υποτίθεται για εκπαιδευτικό πλού,εκαναν φασίνα και επλεναν τον χώρο δεξαμενής και τα παρελκόμενα,για τον φόβο ρύπανσης.
Τελικά το πλοίο υπέφερε τόσο πολύ από βλάβες και γενικά κακή κατάσταση,που οταν οι Αμερικανοί,παρόπλισαν ενα αδερφάκι του,το πήραμε,και ετσι εχουμε _εννοώ είχαμε-την δεύτερη ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ.
   Θα ψάξω στα κιτάπια μου,και θα ανεβάσω αναλυτικά στοιχεία και φωτό.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε συνέχεια τών προηγούμενων δημοσιεύσεων,να προσθέσω οτι  η  ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ που έχετε στις φωτογραφίες σας ,είναι η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ .Πρίν απο αυτή στο Π.Ν.,υπήρχε το αδελφάκι της (με το οποίο το 1967,πήγαμε στην Νορβηγία στο Μπέργκεν,φορτώσαμε 4 τορπιλλακάτους τύπου ΝΑΣΤΥ,και τις φέραμε στην Ελλάδα. Σε όλο το δρομολόγιο ανεβαίνοντας για Νορβηγία,πλήρωμα,και μαθητές απο Σχολή Ναυτοπαίδων και Σχολή Τεχνιτών που επέβαιναν του πλοίου υποτίθεται για εκπαιδευτικό πλού,εκαναν φασίνα και επλεναν τον χώρο δεξαμενής και τα παρελκόμενα,για τον φόβο ρύπανσης.
> Τελικά το πλοίο υπέφερε τόσο πολύ από βλάβες και γενικά κακή κατάσταση,που οταν οι Αμερικανοί,παρόπλισαν ενα αδερφάκι του,το πήραμε,και ετσι εχουμε _εννοώ είχαμε-την δεύτερη ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ.
>    Θα ψάξω στα κιτάπια μου,και θα ανεβάσω αναλυτικά στοιχεία και φωτό.


_Leonardos. B_

Ευχαριστω που ανεφερες την πρωτη *Ναυκρατουσα*. Νομιζω οτι ειναι αυτο το πλοιο.  http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/naukratousa71_00.asp




> *                     Ναυκρατούσα L-153 (1953 -1971)* 
> 
> 
> 
>  Πρώην                             ΥΠΕΡΙΩΝ, πρώην HMS EASTWAY F130, πρώην USS LSD9 ΑΠΟΒΑΤΙΚΟ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΟ  
> *Διαστάσεις:*                         139,5                             / 21,95 / 5,5 μέτρα
> *Εκτόπισμα:*                         4.790 / 9.375                             τόν.
> *Πρόωση:*                         Ατμοστρόβιλοι 7.000 bhp                                                                       *Ταχύτητα:*                         15 κόμβοι 
> *Οπλισμός:*                         1 πυροβόλο 3 ιντσών/50 και 8 πυροβόλα                             των 40 χιλ.
> ...


Naukratousa L153.jpg
Naukratousa1 L153 2.jpg

Πολυ επιβλητικο και παλιο πλοιο που πηραμε απο την Αμερικη. Ο _Ellinis_ αναφερει http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...7&postcount=30 οτι ηταν παρομοιο ενος αλλου πρωην πολεμικου πλοιο, του, που αγορασε ο Τυπαλδος για να το κανει επιβατηγο στην γραμμη Τεργεστης−Πατρων, το ονομασε *ΑΙΝΟΣ* αλλα δεν το εβαλε ποτε στην γραμμη.

Για μενα, αυτη η *Ναυκρατουσα* εχει σημασια γιατι το 1957 (13 Φεβρουαριου 1957) οι Κερκυραιοι προτειναν να γινει αυτο το πλοιο πορθμειο! Ηταν ο καιρος που δεν υπηρχαν ακομη το *Εγνατια* και το *Αππια

*19570213 Naukratousa.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Οχι αγαπητέ  Νίκο.
Οι φωτογραφίες απο την σελίδα του Ναυτικού,παρουσιάζουν την δεύτερη Ναυκρατούσα.
    Το είχα αμελήσει (ομολογώ),αλλα θα ψάξω να βρώ φωτόγραφίες της πρώτης.(Μία διαφορά¨Η πρώτη δεν είχε ελικοδρόμιο,δεν είχε τις κεραίες επικοινωνειών στο πρόστεγο  και αλλα)

----------


## roussosf

υπηρετησα στην δεύτερη Ναυκρατουσα και σε φωτο που ειχε μεσα η πρώτη νομίζω οτι ειχε η μια τσιμινιερα η εναν γερανο δεν μπορω να θυμηθω εχουν περασει και 25 χρονια και....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Οχι αγαπητέ  Νίκο.
> Οι φωτογραφίες απο την σελίδα του Ναυτικού,παρουσιάζουν την δεύτερη Ναυκρατούσα.
>     Το είχα αμελήσει (ομολογώ),αλλα θα ψάξω να βρώ φωτόγραφίες της πρώτης.(Μία διαφορά¨Η πρώτη δεν είχε ελικοδρόμιο,δεν είχε τις κεραίες επικοινωνειών στο πρόστεγο  και αλλα)



Φιλε Λεοναρδο

Δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που η επισημη ιστοσελιδα του Πολεμικου Ναυτικου δινει λαθος φωτογραφιες....  Το να πουμε; Επισημη τσαπατσουλια;

Βρηκα λοιπον την σωστη αναφορα εδω. Η πρωτη _Ναυκρατουσα_  με το ονομα HMS EASTWAY F130  και αλλα ονοματα.

http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/12/1209.htm




> # Casa Grande Class Dock Landing Ship: Authorized under the Lend-Lease Act as British Mechanized Artillery Transport BAPM-1
> # Reclassified Landing Ship Dock LSD-9, 1 July 1942
> # Contract awarded for LSD-9 to Newport News Shipbuilding and Dry Dock Co., Newport News, VA., 10 September 1942
> # LSD-9 was laid down, 23 November 1942 as HMS Battle Axe
> # Launched, 21 May 1943
> # LSD-9 never saw active service in the US Navy
> # Transferred to the United Kingdom, 14 September 1943, under the Lend Lease Program
> # Delivered, 14 November 1943
> # Commissioned into the Royal Navy as HMS Eastway (F-130)
> ...


_EASTWAY_

Eastway1.jpg

Eastway2.jpg


_NAUKRATOUSA_

Naukratousa1.jpg

Nukratousa2.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Well done.Αυτή είναι.
Οποτε ταξίδευε,ηταν το "κάτεργο".Ευτυχώς τον περισσότερο χρόνο  ηταν μια προέκταση του μώλου.
    Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Well done.Αυτή είναι.
> Οποτε ταξίδευε,ηταν το "κάτεργο".Ευτυχώς τον περισσότερο χρόνο  ηταν μια προέκταση του μώλου.
>     Ευχαριστώ.


Μου κανει εντυπωση τοτε, πες θελανε οι Κερκυραιοι να κανουν αυτο το πλοιο πορθμειο!

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι όμως ξέραν τι λέγανε. Διότι το αδελφάκι του είχε γίνει φέρι μεταξύ Αγγλίας-Ευρώπης και μάλιστα αργότερα παρολίγο να το δρομολογήσει Ελλάδα-Ιταλία ο Τυπάλδος ως ΑΙΝΟΣ.

----------


## Νικος Φιλιππουπολιτης

Γεια σας.Ειχα κι εγω τη τυχη...να υπηρετησω την θητεια μου στη Ναυκρατουσα απο τον Ιανουαριο του 1990 και για 20 μηνες.Εκεινη τη περιοδο πεσαμε στην εναρξη του πρωτου πολεμου στο Κολπο και ηταν αρκετα δυσκολα ειδικα για μας που ημασταν νεοι.Ταξιδια εκανε αρκετα ισως για να δικαιολογησει και τη μακρα ακινησια του στη Συρο οπου ειχαν κανει αρκετη δουλεια.Σαν στρα/μος κελευστης μηχανικος ημουν υπολογος ΔΕ αντλιοστασιου μαζι με εναν μονιμο επικελευστη και μετα αρχι/στη και δυο τρεις ναυτες.Εμεις μαζι με το ΑΡ αντλιοστασιο παραγαμε το νερο για τα καζανια και ελεγχαμε τις αντλιες για τη βυθηση και αποβυθηση του πλοιου.Οι συνθηκες...απεριγραπτες.Θερμοκρασιες υφαιστιακες υγρασια 100% βλαβες χιλιαδες ποτε ομως δεν κυνδινεψε να μεινει βυθισμενο η να μην βυθιζεται κι αυτο χαρης τα χιλιαδες μετρα σαλαμαστρες που χρησιμοποιουσαμε και το σερβις των αντλιων μετα απο καθε ταξιδι. Ηαν ενα γερο σκαρι παρα τα χρονια του αλλα πολυ αργο και δισκινητο κι αυτο γιατι φτιαχτηκε ουσιαστικα για μια χρηση οποτε δεν ηταν απαραιτητα αυτα.Τα ταξιδια μας διαρκουσαν 5-6 ημερες και μονο για ασκησεις εκτος απο μια φορα που βοηθησαμε στη ανελκηση και μεταφορα ενος ελικοπτερου που ειχε πεσει ανοικτα της Σαμου πριν χρονια και το ''ψαρεψε'' μια τρατα καθως και σε μια επιδειξη στην Υδρα που καναμε το πλωτο ελικοδρομιο.Ετσι λοιπον εγω δεν το βρηκα προεκταση του ντοκου και λυπηθηκα που δεν το κρατησαμε εστω σαν μουσειο μιας και ειχε μεγαλους χωρους αλλα τι λεω τωρα...

----------


## argonauths

ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΑΦΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΗΜΟΥΝ , Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΤΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ

----------


## roussosf

> ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΑΦΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΗΜΟΥΝ , Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΤΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ


ποιες χρονιες?

----------


## argonauths

ΤΟ 1995 ΜΕΧΡΙ 1996.

----------


## Leonardos.B

Να θυμηθούμε το πλοίο. Η πρώτη φωτο απο την τελετή υποστολής σημαίας (παροπλισμου του σκάφους) στις 29-2-2000.29-2-2000 ΠΑΡΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΝΑΥ&.jpgnay2 (1).jpgnay2 (2).jpgnay3.jpgnay4.jpg

----------


## leo85

Αυτές είναι αναμνήσεις ........ πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες  Leonardos.B

----------


## roussosf

> Να θυμηθούμε το πλοίο. Η πρώτη φωτο απο την τελετή υποστολής σημαίας (παροπλισμου του σκάφους) στις 29-2-2000.29-2-2000 ΠΑΡΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΝΑΥ&.jpgnay2 (1).jpgnay2 (2).jpgnay3.jpgnay4.jpg


τι μας θυμησες σημερα 
αναμνησεις πριν τριαντα χρονια......................

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να θυμηθούμε το πλοίο. Η πρώτη φωτο απο την τελετή υποστολής σημαίας (παροπλισμου του σκάφους) στις 29-2-2000.29-2-2000 ΠΑΡΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΝΑΥ&.jpgnay2 (1).jpgnay2 (2).jpgnay3.jpgnay4.jpg


Eυχαριστούμε θερμά γιά τις φωτό. Πολλές αναμνήσεις από το πλοίο αν κ υπηρέτησα σε άλλο της ΔΠΑ.
Στις Νο2 κ Νο4 είναι το Α/Β ΠΑΡΟΣ από τα γερμανικά τύπου 520.
Στην υπέροχη Νο3 βλέπουμε το ραντάρ αέρος SPS-6 που απέκτησε αρχές δεκαετίας 80 προφανώς από παροπλισμένο γερμανικό Fletcher.
Είχα γράψει κ αλλού ότι η ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ θα μπορούσε να διατηρηθεί σαν μουσείο λόγω της ιδιαιτερότητας του τύπου,ήταν από τα πρώτα LSD που εμφανίστηκαν στον Β' Π.Π. κ τον καιρό του παροπλισμού ήταν από τα εναπομείναντα της κλάσης μαζί με εκείνο του Ταϊβάν.
Τεσπά οι υπεύθυνοι στο ΓΕΝ είχαν άλλη άποψη κ το έστειλαν πολύ γρήγορα γιά σκραπ στο Αλιάγα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικοτατες φωτο απο τον leonardos b.!Διακρινω πλωριο πηδαλιο στη φωτο του δεξαμενισμου ξερει καποιος κατι για αυτο?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ιστορικοτατες φωτο απο τον leonardos b.!Διακρινω πλωριο πηδαλιο στη φωτο του δεξαμενισμου ξερει καποιος κατι για αυτο?


Δεν είχε πλωριό πηδάλιο κ δεν είχαν λόγο αυτά τα καράβια να έχουν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όντως δεν είχε πλωριό πηδάλιο. Όπως μπορούμε να δούμε στα σχέδια του πλοίου *εδώ* είναι το κάτω μέρος του κορακιού στο σημείο που συναντά την καρένα και το κάνει να φαίνεται σαν πηδάλιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mε την ευκαιρία,καλό θα ήταν να γράφουμε κ στα πολεμικά στον τίτλο του θέματος τα πρώην ονόματα.
Εδώ δλδ, USS Fort Mandan LSD21.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε κάποιο δεξαμενισμό νομίζω οτι το είχα παρατηρήσει αυτό το τριγωνάκι με την τρύπα που είχε στην κόχη στο κοράκι. Είχα αναρωτηθεί και ακόμη αναρωτιέμαι τι χρησιμότητα να είχε. Τότε σκέφτηκα μήπως για να περάσει από εκεί κάποιο συρματόσχοινο και να τραβήξουν το σκάφος. Αλλά που; σε ρυμούλκηση;

----------


## eagle

> Θυμάμαι ότι κατα το 89-90 το Ναυκρατούσα έκανε επισκευή στο Νεώριο για πολύ καιρό.Μπορεί και πάνω από έξι μήνες.Ήταν δεμένο απέναντι από την Πυροσβεστική μονίμως!


Ναι ειναι αληθεια ,ημουν ηλεκτρολογος υπηρεσιας (στο πλοιο "ηλεκτρολογος του ναυπηγειου) για πολλους μηνες μεσα ,ηταν σε αθλια κατασταση ,μεχρι παπλωματα ναυτων βρηκαμε στα στεγανα πλαινα.
Ηταν εγκαταλελημενο οταν το φερανε στα στεγανα εμπαζε ηταν για τον πατο , παντως εφυγε ανανεωμενο και προπαντως αξιοπλοο ,ωστοσο μετα ουτε ξερω τι απεγινε και τωρα το μαθαινω απο εσας...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Δ/Π ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ L153 φωτογραφημένο από τον φίλο SELIM SAN στην Alaiga, άγνωστο σε μένα ......πότε.
Δυστυχώς η φωτο δεν γράφει. Πάντως μέσο του Nautilia.gr ευχαριστώ τον φίλο SELIM SAN για το υλικό που μου στέλνει.
Για όλους τους φίλους του Π.Ν.

Δ-Π ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ L153 01 SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## leo85

Καράβια που έχουν γράψει ιστορία στα ελληνικά νερά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Δ/Π ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ L153 φωτογραφημένο από τον φίλο SELIM SAN στην Alaiga, άγνωστο σε μένα ......πότε.
> Δυστυχώς η φωτο δεν γράφει. Πάντως μέσο του Nautilia.gr ευχαριστώ τον φίλο SELIM SAN για το υλικό που μου στέλνει.
> Για όλους τους φίλους του Π.Ν.
> 
> Δ-Π ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ L153 01 SELIM SAN.jpg


 H γριά ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ στον τόπο του μαρτυρίου...
Πόσες κ πόσεις αναμνήσεις...
Δυστυχώς το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε χωρίς αντικατάσταση.

----------


## Ellinis

Απίθανη η φωτογραφία του Selim, από ένα πλοίο που φάνταζε σα βράχος αλλά που τα τελευταία χρόνια είχε πολλά θέματα... Να ανεβάσω και εγώ μια πόζα που είχα τραβήξει φευγαλέα πριν 17 χρόνια, ελπίζοντας το αδίκημα να έχει παραγραφεί πια  :Uncomfortableness: 

Naufkraousa 97.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απίθανη και η δική σου φίλε Άρη. Στο ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας είναι????
Και να μην έχει παραγραφεί .......σαν αδίκημα, έχει παραγραφεί....σαν πλοίο, οπότε δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## roussosf

> Το Δ/Π ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ L153 φωτογραφημένο από τον φίλο SELIM SAN στην Alaiga, άγνωστο σε μένα ......πότε.
> Δυστυχώς η φωτο δεν γράφει. Πάντως μέσο του Nautilia.gr ευχαριστώ τον φίλο SELIM SAN για το υλικό που μου στέλνει.
> Για όλους τους φίλους του Π.Ν.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 162987


24 μηνες σερι στο ΔΕ καζανι
απο τα καλυτερα χρόνια με αρκετα ταξίδια

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Θυμάμαι ότι κατά τη περίοδο 89-90 ήταν δεμένο για πάρα πολύ καιρό στο Νεώριο στη Σύρα για επισκευή..........

----------


## Ellinis

> Απίθανη και η δική σου φίλε Άρη. Στο ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας είναι????
> Και να μην έχει παραγραφεί .......σαν αδίκημα, έχει παραγραφεί....σαν πλοίο, οπότε δεν υπάρχει.


Ναι είναι τραβηγμένη από το λόφο του διοικητηρίου. Όταν πρωτοπήγα στο ΝΣ, Οκτώβριο-Νοέμβριο 1997, δεν υπήρχε ίχνος από πλοίο αφού όλα λείπανε σε Παρμενίωνα. Τότε ακούστηκε η φήμη οτι η Ναυκρατούσα έκανε νερά και χρειάστηκε να τη πάνε στα ρηχά κάπου προς Νέα Μάκρη. Υπερβολές ίσως. Μετά από λίγες μέρες τα πλοία γυρίσαν, μαζί και η Ναυκρατούσα. Από τότε και για μερικούς μήνες δεν την ξαναείδα να φεύγει. Για αρκετό καιρό έμεινε σε καθεστώς συντήρησης ως "προέκταση ντόκου" όπως λέγαμε τότε ενώ έκανε και δεξαμενισμό. Το 1998 την είδα να έχει ανοιχτεί στον δίαυλο και να έχει "χαμηλώσει" για να δεχτεί αποβατικά. Αλλά οι μέρες της ήταν μετρημένες...

----------


## andria salamis

> Θυμάμαι ότι κατά τη περίοδο 89-90 ήταν δεμένο για πάρα πολύ καιρό στο Νεώριο στη Σύρα για επισκευή..........


 Καλα θυμάσαι πολύ σωστά,τον Ιούλιο του 1989,ήμουν 20 μέρες διακοπές στην Σύρο το είδα που έκανε και δοκιμαστικό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας είναι????


 Nαι εκεί είναι. Όταν το Νοέμβριο '01 πήγε Αλιάγα μεριά, είπα σε αξκό,οικογενειακό φίλο που ήταν κιόλας το πρώτο του πλοίο ως σημαιοφόρος "Καλά,στείλατε την ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ γιά σκραπ;"  μου απάντησε "Μη μου μιλάς γιά σίδερα!". Όταν η ρουτίνα κάνει τον άλλο να βλέπει τα πράγματα διαφορετικά από ό,τι ένας καραβολάτρης.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

1024px-Siroco_toulon.jpgαπό την wikipedia

Aν οι 'υπεύθυνοι" είχαν την διορατικότητα του χομπίστα θα μπορούσαν να είχαν στη θέση του ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ το γαλλικό SCIROCO ή το αδελφό του .
Τώρα πρόλαβαν η Βραζιλία,η Χιλή κ η...κρίση

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φιλε Λεοναρδο
> 
> Δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που η επισημη ιστοσελιδα του Πολεμικου Ναυτικου δινει λαθος φωτογραφιες....  Το να πουμε; Επισημη τσαπατσουλια;
> 
> Βρηκα λοιπον την σωστη αναφορα εδω. Η πρωτη _Ναυκρατουσα_  με το ονομα HMS EASTWAY F130  και αλλα ονοματα.
> 
> http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/12/1209.htm
> 
> 
> ...


Κατ'αρχήν συμφωνώ γιά την τσαπατσουλιά της ιστοσελίδας του ΠΝ.Απαράδεκτα λάθη κ παραλείψεις.Λες κ όποιος ασχολείται με αυτήν,το κάνει σαν αγγαρεία.
Το 1947 παραχωρήθηκαν δανεικά στην Ελλάδα δύο LSD από τις ΗΠΑ,τα πρώην ΗΜS EASTWAY κ ΟCEANWAY μετονομασθέντα αντίστοιχα ΥΠΕΡΙΩΝ κ ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ. Νομίζω ο παραλήπτης ήταν ο ΟΔΙΣΥ κ  δούλεψαν σαν εμπορικά αφού διατέθηκαν στην Διεύθυνση Θαλασσίων Κρατικών Μεταφορών.Μάλιστα  στην ταινία "Η Αγνή του λιμανιού" (1952) φαίνονται δεμένα στο Αμπελάκι εκεί που είναι το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.
Δλδ έχουμε την πρώτη εμφάνιση ρο-ρό κ μάλιστα μεγάλων στην ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα πολύ προτού από ό,τι πιστεύεται γενικά.
Από αυτά το μεν ΥΠΕΡΙΩΝ μεταβιβάστηκε το 1953 στο Βασιλικό Ναυτικό κ μετονομάστηκε ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ,το δε ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ επιστράφηκε το 1952 στις ΗΠΑ που το παραχώρησαν εν συνεχεία στη Γαλλία που ως FOUDRE αποτέλεσε το πρώτο LSD του γαλλικού ΠΝ.
Ανεξάρτητα από ό,τι  γράφεται,γνωρίζω προσωπικά γιά αυτή την παλιά ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ ότι μετά τον παροπλισμό της (1971),επιστράφηκε τυπικά στις ΗΠΑ κ πρέπει να διαλύθηκε στην Ελλάδα το 1973 ( :Wink: .
HMS OCEANWAY (ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ).jpgHMS OCEANWAYFS FOUDRE.jpgFS FOUDRE
πηγή navsource

----------


## Ellinis

> Κατ'αρχήν συμφωνώ γιά την τσαπατσουλιά της ιστοσελίδας του ΠΝ.Απαράδεκτα λάθη κ παραλείψεις.Λες κ όποιος ασχολείται με αυτήν,το κάνει σαν αγγαρεία.
> Το 1947 παραχωρήθηκαν δανεικά στην Ελλάδα δύο LSD από τις ΗΠΑ,τα πρώην ΗΜS EASTWAY κ ΟCEANWAY μετονομασθέντα αντίστοιχα ΥΠΕΡΙΩΝ κ ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ. Νομίζω ο παραλήπτης ήταν ο ΟΔΙΣΥ κ  δούλεψαν σαν εμπορικά αφού διατέθηκαν στην Διεύθυνση Θαλασσίων Κρατικών Μεταφορών.Μάλιστα  στην ταινία "Η Αγνή του λιμανιού" (1952) φαίνονται δεμένα στο Αμπελάκι εκεί που είναι το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.
> Δλδ έχουμε την πρώτη εμφάνιση ρο-ρό κ μάλιστα μεγάλων στην ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα πολύ προτού από ό,τι πιστεύεται γενικά.
> Από αυτά το μεν ΥΠΕΡΙΩΝ μεταβιβάστηκε το 1953 στο Βασιλικό Ναυτικό κ μετονομάστηκε ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ,το δε ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ επιστράφηκε το 1952 στις ΗΠΑ που το παραχώρησαν εν συνεχεία στη Γαλλία που ως FOUDRE αποτέλεσε το πρώτο LSD του γαλλικού ΠΝ.
> Ανεξάρτητα από ό,τι  γράφεται,γνωρίζω προσωπικά γιά αυτή την παλιά ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ ότι μετά τον παροπλισμό της (1971),επιστράφηκε τυπικά στις ΗΠΑ κ πρέπει να διαλύθηκε στην Ελλάδα το 1973 (.
> HMS OCEANWAY (ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ).jpgHMS OCEANWAYFS FOUDRE.jpgFS FOUDRE
> πηγή navsource


Και μια μερική πόζα του ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ (από το αρχείο του ΟΛΠ)

103.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο τέυχος 376 της Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης του 1976 *εδώ* βλέπουμε τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίιες:
Pages from 376.jpg
Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε το Α/β Σκιάθος L152 στη δεξαμενη και μια ΑΒΑΚ* και μια ΠΑΚ** στη βαρδαλάντζα (λεμβούχο για το ΠΝ) της Ναυκρατούσας και στη δέυτερη βλέπουμε πρύμα ενώ το πλοίω έιναι ενπλώ.

*ΑποΒατική ΆΚατος
**ΠετρελαιΑΚατος

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο τέυχος 376 της Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης του 1976 *εδώ* βλέπουμε τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίιες:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196454
> Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε το Α/β Σκιάθος L152 στη δεξαμενη και μια ΑΒΑΚ* και μια ΠΑΚ** στη βαρδαλάντζα (λεμβούχο για το ΠΝ) της Ναυκρατούσας και στη δέυτερη βλέπουμε πρύμα ενώ το πλοίω έιναι ενπλώ.
> 
> *ΑποΒατική ΆΚατος
> **ΠετρελαιΑΚατος


Aναμνήσεις από την θητεία μου σε Α/Γ καθώς η ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ ήταν το διοικητικό μας πλοίο.
Στην Νο1 η ΠΑΚ ήταν μιά LCP (Landing Craft Personnel) που την χρησιμοποιούσε ο ΔΠΑ (Διοικητής Πλοίων Αποβάσεως) γι'αυτό κ τα καλύμματα στα καθίσματα ήταν λευκά με μπλε άγκυρα όπως είναι στα γραφεία των αξκών του ΠΝ. Το σχήμα της πλώρης της ΠΑΚ,εάν την βλέπατε από κοντά,ήταν κατάλληλο γιά προσαιγιάλωση.Ωραίο σκάφος κ δεν ξέρω τι απέγινε με την πώληση του πλοίου γιά διάλυση στο Αλιάγα το 2001.Με την ΠΑΚ είχα κάνει την διαδρομή Σαλαμίνα-Ν.Πέραμα (μέσα στα όρια του Ναυστάθμου) κ πίσω.
Στην Νο2 φαίνονται οι ΑΒΑΚ τοποθετημένες στο κατάστρωμα που είναι συνέχεια του ελικοδρομίου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όχι, είχε δυο ατμολέβητες και δυο *εμβολοφόρες* ατμομηχανές (όχι ατμοστροβίλους).


Φίλε μιά διόρθωση με καθυστέρηση σχεδόν 12 ετών.Η παλιά ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ είχε τις εμβολοφόρες που λες,δλδ Skinner Uniflow στην πραγματικότητα παλινδρομικές ιδιαίτερου τύπου.Απ' όσο γνωρίζω έμπαιναν σε αμερικάνικα καράβια.

----------


## roussosf

> Aναμνήσεις από την θητεία μου σε Α/Γ καθώς η ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ ήταν το διοικητικό μας πλοίο.
> 
> Στην Νο2 φαίνονται οι ΑΒΑΚ τοποθετημένες στο κατάστρωμα που είναι συνέχεια του ελικοδρομίου.


Κληρούχα νομίζω ότι στο κατάστρωμα είναι ΠΑΚ .Τα ΑΒΑΚ δεν νομίζω ότι τα κρένια είχαν την δυνατότητα να τα σηκώσουν. Αλλά και από τους 24 μήνες στο Ναυκρατούσα που έκανα θυμάμαι ότι στο πλάτος χωρούσαν τρία ΑΒΑΚ .Και μην ξεχνάς ότι τα ΑΒΑΚ είχαν και "κομοδέσιο" ενώ η ΠΑΚ δεν είχε. Όσο για την τσιμηνιέρα είναι "δικιά μου" ΔΕ καζάνι

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κληρούχα νομίζω ότι στο κατάστρωμα είναι ΠΑΚ .Τα ΑΒΑΚ δεν νομίζω ότι τα κρένια είχαν την δυνατότητα να τα σηκώσουν. Αλλά και από τους 24 μήνες στο Ναυκρατούσα που έκανα θυμάμαι ότι στο πλάτος χωρούσαν τρία ΑΒΑΚ .Και μην ξεχνάς ότι τα ΑΒΑΚ είχαν και "κομοδέσιο" ενώ η ΠΑΚ δεν είχε. Όσο για την τσιμηνιέρα είναι "δικιά μου" ΔΕ καζάνι


Κληρούχα συγγνώμη τα έχεις μπερδέψει ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια,εγώ έιμαι σε "επαφή" λόγω του χόμπυ.Τα ΑΒΑΚ δεν είχαν ακομοντεσιο .σε αντίθεση με την ΠΑΚ που ειχε κ κοιταξε την παρακαλω στην φωτό Νο1. Η ΠΑΚ δεν είχε καταπέλτη αλλά μια πλώρη λιγο φλατ.Αλλά πού να βρεθούν τόσες ΠΑΚ κ γιά ποιό λόγο.Σαν αυτή του ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ δεν πρέπει να ήταν πάνω από 2 ένω αυτές των Α/Τ ήταν διαφορετικές.

----------


## roussosf

> Κληρούχα συγγνώμη τα έχεις μπερδέψει ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια,εγώ έιμαι σε "επαφή" λόγω του χόμπυ.Τα ΑΒΑΚ δεν είχαν ακομοντεσιο .σε αντίθεση με την ΠΑΚ που ειχε κ κοιταξε την παρακαλω στην φωτό Νο1. Η ΠΑΚ δεν είχε καταπέλτη αλλά μια πλώρη λιγο φλατ.Αλλά πού να βρεθούν τόσες ΠΑΚ κ γιά ποιό λόγο.Σαν αυτή του ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ δεν πρέπει να ήταν πάνω από 2 ένω αυτές των Α/Τ ήταν διαφορετικές.


Εχεις δίκιο τα μπέρδεψα με τα ΑΒΜ. βλέπεις πέρασαν σαράντα χρόνια. Το Ναυκρατούσα  έπαιρνε 6 ΑΒΜ κάτω σε δύο σειρές και μία "παντόφλα" και τα ΑΒΑΚ τα έβαζε επάνω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εχεις δίκιο τα μπέρδεψα με τα ΑΒΜ. βλέπεις πέρασαν σαράντα χρόνια. Το Ναυκρατούσα  έπαιρνε 6 ΑΒΜ κάτω σε δύο σειρές και μία "παντόφλα" και τα ΑΒΑΚ τα έβαζε επάνω.


Κ εάν προσέξεις τα ΑΒΑΚ έχουν αριθμούς της ΟΑ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Aναμνήσεις από την θητεία μου σε Α/Γ καθώς η ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ ήταν το διοικητικό μας πλοίο.
> Στην Νο1 η ΠΑΚ ήταν μιά LCP (Landing Craft Personnel) που την χρησιμοποιούσε ο ΔΠΑ (Διοικητής Πλοίων Αποβάσεως) γι'αυτό κ τα καλύμματα στα καθίσματα ήταν λευκά με μπλε άγκυρα όπως είναι στα γραφεία των αξκών του ΠΝ. Το σχήμα της πλώρης της ΠΑΚ,εάν την βλέπατε από κοντά,ήταν κατάλληλο γιά προσαιγιάλωση.Ωραίο σκάφος κ δεν ξέρω τι απέγινε με την πώληση του πλοίου γιά διάλυση στο Αλιάγα το 2001.Με την ΠΑΚ είχα κάνει την διαδρομή Σαλαμίνα-Ν.Πέραμα (μέσα στα όρια του Ναυστάθμου) κ πίσω.
> Στην Νο2 φαίνονται οι ΑΒΑΚ τοποθετημένες στο κατάστρωμα που είναι συνέχεια του ελικοδρομίου.


Η ΠΑΚ του ΔΠΑ είναι αυτή που βλέπουμε στην παρακάτω φωτγραφία της Ναυτικής Επιθώρησης από άσκηση του 1972;
Pages from 357.jpg
Οι ΑΒΑΚ στο κατάστρωμα ήταν Μκ7 (πουλυσερικές)
cat-0064.jpg
Ή Μκ1 (ξύλινα)
cat-0054.jpg
Τι σημαινε το ΟΑ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η ΠΑΚ του ΔΠΑ είναι αυτή που βλέπουμε στην παρακάτω φωτγραφία της Ναυτικής Επιθώρησης από άσκηση του 1972;
> Pages from 357.jpg
> Οι ΑΒΑΚ στο κατάστρωμα ήταν Μκ7 (πουλυσερικές)
> cat-0064.jpg
> Ή Μκ1 (ξύλινα)
> cat-0054.jpg
> Τι σημαινε το ΟΑ;


Η ΠΑΚ είναι αυτή δίπλα στον πλωτό διάδρομο.Παρεμπιπτόντως το ρυμουλκούμενο πβ είναι M101 των 105 χιλ.

ΟΑ με επιφύλαξη σημαίνει Ομάδα Ακάτων.Σίγουρα θα ξέρει ο κληρούχας μου roussosf που υπηρέτησε εκεί.Στην ΟΑ υπάγονταν όλα τα ΑΒΜ κ ΑΒΑΚ που φορτώνονταν στην ΝΑΥΚΡΑΥΤΟΥΣΑ.

----------


## roussosf

> Η ΠΑΚ είναι αυτή δίπλα στον πλωτό διάδρομο.Παρεμπιπτόντως το ρυμουλκούμενο πβ είναι M101 των 105 χιλ.
> 
> ΟΑ με επιφύλαξη σημαίνει Ομάδα Ακάτων.Σίγουρα θα ξέρει ο κληρούχας μου roussosf που υπηρέτησε εκεί.Στην ΟΑ υπάγονταν όλα τα ΑΒΜ κ ΑΒΑΚ που φορτώνονταν στην ΝΑΥΚΡΑΥΤΟΥΣΑ.


ΟΑ είναι η Ομάδα Αποβάσεων. Και η υπηρεσία που είναι ( ήταν) κάτω από το αρχηγείο λέγετε ΝΟΑ (Ναυτική Ομάδα Αποβάσεων) Και υπαγόταν στο ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ. Οταν υπηρετούσα πολλες φορές που υπήρχε ανάγκη πήγαινα απόσπαση για συντήρηση στα ΑΒΜ και τα ΑΒΑΚ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΟΑ είναι η Ομάδα Αποβάσεων. Και η υπηρεσία που είναι ( ήταν) κάτω από το αρχηγείο λέγετε ΝΟΑ (Ναυτική Ομάδα Αποβάσεων) Και υπαγόταν στο ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ. Οταν υπηρετούσα πολλες φορές που υπήρχε ανάγκη πήγαινα απόσπαση για συντήρηση στα ΑΒΜ και τα ΑΒΑΚ


Α γεια σου!
 Λογικά δεν υφίσταται τώρα αφού το καράβι δεν υπάρχει,τα ΑΒΜ το ιδιο κ τα ΑΒΑΚ είναι αυτά των Α/Γ άντε κ κάποια spare.

----------


## roussosf

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν ακόμα ΑΒΜ . Οσο για τα ΑΒΑΚ πρέπει να υπάρχουν αφου έχουν και τα αρματαγωγά

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν ακόμα ΑΒΜ . Οσο για τα ΑΒΑΚ πρέπει να υπάρχουν αφου έχουν και τα αρματαγωγά


Λοιπόν αφού δεν υπάρχει το μέσο μεταφοράς τους,έχουν αποσυρθεί οι περισσότερες παντόφλες (Α/Β) εκτός από κάποιες σε άλλους ρόλους κ τα ΑΒΜ έχουν εκποιηθεί σε ιδιώτες.Να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν είναι τα παλιά αμερικάνικα που ξέραμε στη θητεία μας αλλά νεώτερα γερμανικά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάλι από τέυχος της Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης του 1976 φωττογραφίες του πλοίου.
Pages from 382.jpg
Στην πρώτη το βλέπουμε το σηματοθέσιο και στη δέυτερη να πλέει παράλληλα με το ΟΓ Γρηγορόπουλος ενώ έχει και υψωμένο το σινιάλο R που σημαίνει εν πλω ότι κανει ανφοδιασμό. Μπορούσε να μεταφέρει στερέα (πυρομαχικά σε κιβώτια, ταχυδρομείο κ.λπ.) ή είχε και αναλογες αντλίες καυσίμων και παροχές 7" για να ανεφοδιάζει και με καυσιμα εν πλω;
Pages from 382 2.jpg
Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε να δίνει σινιαλα με σημαίες και με τον προβολέα στ δέυτερη το βλέπουμε παρέα με αρματαγωγά και αντιτορπιλικά.




> Εχεις δίκιο τα μπέρδεψα με τα ΑΒΜ. βλέπεις πέρασαν σαράντα χρόνια. Το Ναυκρατούσα  έπαιρνε 6 ΑΒΜ κάτω σε δύο σειρές και μία "παντόφλα" και τα ΑΒΑΚ τα έβαζε επάνω.


Τις παντόφλες δηλαδή τα Α/Β ή για τους αμερικάνους LCT και μετά LCU έιδαμε πιο πριν. Ας τα δούμε σε σιλουέτες να συγκρίνουεμ μεγέθη:
1427209320347.jpgΠηγή
Βλέπουμε στο παραπάνω σχήμα τα πλοία σαν τον Ναυκρατούσα, από κάτω τα αρματαγωγά Α/Γ ή LST για τους αμερικάνους. Μετά είναι τα Οχηματαγωνά ΟΓ ή LSM σαν αυτό στη φωτογραφάι παραπάνω. Δεν ξέρω αν είχμε πλοία LCI δηλαδή αποβατικάμόνο για πεζικό. Είχαμε όμως μεγάλα αποβατικά υποστήριξης LCS(L) τη δεκαετία του 1960  το Βλαχάβα Ρ95 κα το Μαριδάκη Ρ94 που δεν ξέρω αν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σαν αποβατικά ή σαν ξιφιόπλοια.
Στο μικρό πλάισιο βλέπουμε τα ΑΒΜ και τα ΑΒΑΚ που ανφέρθηκανα παραπα΄νω και τα σχετικά μεγέθη τους (και το ακομοδέσιο των ΑΒΜ).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάλι από τέυχος της Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης του 1976 φωττογραφίες του πλοίου.
> Pages from 382.jpg
> Στην πρώτη το βλέπουμε το σηματοθέσιο και στη δέυτερη να πλέει παράλληλα με το ΟΓ Γρηγορόπουλος ενώ έχει και υψωμένο το σινιάλο R που σημαίνει εν πλω ότι κανει ανφοδιασμό. Μπορούσε να μεταφέρει στερέα (πυρομαχικά σε κιβώτια, ταχυδρομείο κ.λπ.) ή είχε και αναλογες αντλίες καυσίμων και παροχές 7" για να ανεφοδιάζει και με καυσιμα εν πλω;
> Pages from 382 2.jpg
> Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε να δίνει σινιαλα με σημαίες και με τον προβολέα στ δέυτερη το βλέπουμε παρέα με αρματαγωγά και αντιτορπιλικά.
> 
> 
> Τις παντόφλες δηλαδή τα Α/Β ή για τους αμερικάνους LCT και μετά LCU έιδαμε πιο πριν. Ας τα δούμε σε σιλουέτες να συγκρίνουεμ μεγέθη:
> 1427209320347.jpgΠηγή
> ...


Παλαιότερα η ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ εκτελούσε με τα κρένια ανεφοδιασμό ή πετρέλευση.


Νομίζω η φωτό με τα Α/Τ κ Α/Γ είναι από Ναυτική Εβδομάδα στο Φάληρο.


Δεν διαθέταμε LCI. O BΛΑΧΑΒΑΣ κ ο ΜΑΡΙΔΑΚΗΣ χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ως περιπολικά.Γι'αυτό κ P στον πλευρικό αριθμό.
Αργότερα ο τύπος κ πάντως προ της παραλαβής τους άλλαξε σε LSSL: Landing Ship Support Large.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> η.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Παναγιώτης
> 
> ...


Κι εμένα με προβληματισε η φωτογραφία . Το τέυχος της Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης  είναι Νομεβρίου Δεκεμβρίου 1976 μακριά από τη Ναυτική Εβδομάδα. Λες να μην είχαν πολλές φωτογραφίες από την άσκηση και είπε ο ναυτάρας που έκνε τη σελιδοποίηση να βάλουν καμια παλιά να γεμίσει η σελίδα;
Η φωτογραφία μου θυμίζει τις αποβάσεις του Δευτέρου παγκοσμίου Πολέμου με τα αντιτορπιλικά δεξιά και αριστερά από τα αποβατικά να μπορούν να πλησιάζουν για υποστήριξη πυρός ή αντιαεροπορική υποστήριξη.
88-199-et.JPG 1439996364931.jpgπηγή
Αλλά αυτό ηταν πριν τααεροπλάνα τζετ, δεν ειχαν δει στο Ναυτικό τι επαθαν ποι Τουρκοι δυό χρόνια πριν ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κι εμένα με προβληματισε η φωτογραφία . Το τέυχος της Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης  είναι Νομεβρίου Δεκεμβρίου 1976 μακριά από τη Ναυτική Εβδομάδα. Λες να μην είχαν πολλές φωτογραφίες από την άσκηση και είπε ο ναυτάρας που έκνε τη σελιδοποίηση να βάλουν καμια παλιά να γεμίσει η σελίδα;
> Η φωτογραφία μου θυμίζει τις αποβάσεις του Δευτέρου παγκοσμίου Πολέμου με τα αντιτορπιλικά δεξιά και αριστερά από τα αποβατικά να μπορούν να πλησιάζουν για υποστήριξη πυρός ή αντιαεροπορική υποστήριξη.
> 88-199-et.JPG 1439996364931.jpgπηγή
> Αλλά αυτό ηταν πριν τααεροπλάνα τζετ, δεν ειχαν δει στο Ναυτικό τι επαθαν ποι Τουρκοι δυό χρόνια πριν ;


Εμένα πάντως μου θυμίζει τα πλοία σε διάταξη Ναυτικής Εβδομάδας.
Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε,όλα στο πόδι οπως στο site του ΠΝ. Ο ναύτης που το βλέπει σαν αγγαρεία,η κοπελίτσα που το ..νει,θου Κύριε φυλακή τω στόματί μου! 
Κ εδώ βρήκε εύκολη την φωτό κ την κοτσάρισε.
Αν εννοείς το Κοcatepe δεν ήταν στην περιοχή της απόβασης στην Κερύνεια.Αλλά εν πλω προς Πάφο όπου είχε πάει το ΛΕΣΒΟΣ.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Αλλά αυτό ηταν πριν τα αεροπλάνα τζετ, δεν ειχαν δει στο Ναυτικό τι επαθαν ποι Τουρκοι δυό χρόνια πριν ;


Χρόνια Πολλά.
Αν θέλετε εξηγήστε μας ποια είναι η σωστή τακτική μετά τα τζέτ. 
Ως προς τους Τούρκους υποθέτω εννοείτε την εισβολή στην Κύπρο το 74. Σε ποια φάση  όμως αναφέρεστε και ποια λάθη εντοπίζετε; 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Χρόνια Πολλά.
> Αν θέλετε εξηγήστε μας ποια είναι η σωστή τακτική μετά τα τζέτ. 
> Ως προς τους Τούρκους υποθέτω εννοείτε την εισβολή στην Κύπρο το 74. Σε ποια φάση  όμως αναφέρεστε και ποια λάθη εντοπίζετε; 
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Χρόνια Πολλά,Χριστός Ανέστη.
Μάλλον ο Παναγιώτης εννοεί ότι στην εποχή των αεριωθουμένων τακτικές του Β' Π.Π. με τα πλοία κοντά το ένα με το άλλο είναι ξεπερασμένες.
Γιά τους Τούρκους εννοεί το λάθος που έκανε η αεροπορία τους να επιτεθεί σε δικά τους πλοία με τις γνωστές συνέπειες.

----------

